# A small request: Which Books did Tolkien write?



## Galadriel (Dec 21, 2003)

*A small request*

I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to give me a list of books they know are done by JRR Tolkien. I'm afraid I haven't heard of many and I am interested in reading some of his other work. 
Thanks


----------



## Niniel (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks to Maerbenn, here's a useful list. Enjoy!


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 28, 2003)

Walter said:


> Since the questions "How many Books did Tolkien write?" - or "Which Books did Tolkien write?" are rather frequently asked ones, they, plus a few relevant answers, might deserve a sticky thread whithout any chit-chat...


Seems like a good idea.


> You are asking for the impossible, Walt!!!


 Shall we at least have a go?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm sorry, that line referred to sth. that was obviously deleted.

Anyway, my idea - make a section in TTF. Call it sth.like "Knowledge Halls" or. similar and there let's gather all those *valuable* threads that provide *real knowledge* (those would be a real treasure, having in mind what is going on these days!). Also such a place could host essays, reviews, surveys etc. ... or / and links to sites /pages with valuable related info. In this way, every TTF-er will always have the access to this knowledge-bank to read and learn. Contributions should, IMO, however, be well checked before entered into this section for reliability and truthfullness of the information provided. This would mean that probably a Council of several loremasters should be elected to whom contributions should be submitted for their approval (disapproval resp.).
Just a thought....


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2003)

We should probably branch Lhun's post and mine into a discussion thread in Entmoot, since her idea definitely deserves discussed, but probably not in this thread.

Anyway, there would be some merit to that in certain threads (ones that can be solved with one post by any experienced member), but there is always the danger of changing the forum from a discussion site to a database. 

For instance, this sort of thread, I can see putting in such a hall. It's something that can't be discussed, really. . .well, we could discuss a list of books and which list is more accurate, which books we like best on the lists, whether the Lord of the Rings should be listed in one volume or three, etc, but that's a stretch. However, most other things can be discussed, and does it really hurt having threads where a member can just post the answer?

Let's say the question is "Who were the wearers of the three rings?" This is asked by a newbie, perhaps a movie person who is struggling through the books at the same time and only knows that the Rings were hidden and that one scene in the FotR. Well, all that the poster really has asked for is someone to post "Elrond, Galadriel, Gandalf." or if they want to get more detailed "originally Gil-Gilad, Cirdan, Galadriel" then explain who Gandalf and Elrond acquired theirs say what the rings names are and maybe go into their powers and appearances a wee bit.

However, what if someone sees this thread and makes a comment, 'I thought it was strange that Elrond got the ring considering Glorfindel was around at the time and is an Elf of apparently greater strength." A new topic has been breached. A new subject opened. New life given to a topic that before only needed a list.

It doesn't hurt to give a newbie an explanation post. Few Newbies will want to read through a dictionary section. I'd say the only use for such a thing would be for older, more experienced members as a research tool, and if we do set up such a thing we must resist telling newbies to go look there. . .and I'd also suggest it being a small part of the forum so it doesn't overwhelm first time browsers.







Edit: as soon as I posted this I began to think "Was Glorfindel around at that time? Or was he still apparently dead due to the Balrog thing?" I just picked him because he was the first elf of strength to come to mind, and I don't want to be inaccurate even if this is just a por ejemplo post. . .you can pm me the answer, if you have it.


----------



## Ithilwen (Nov 20, 2004)

has anyone heard of a book that tolkien wrote that takes place during the fourth age? my swim coach told me about it, and i wanted to read it, but i forgot the title.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes that's right there is no book for the Fourth Age.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 8, 2009)

Ithilwen said:


> has anyone heard of a book that tolkien wrote that takes place during the fourth age? my swim coach told me about it, and i wanted to read it, but i forgot the title.



What little Tolkien ever wrote about the fourth age as a potential LotR sequel was published in HoME IX, Sauron Defeated (unless I'm remembering wrong, and no one should trust my memory, it stinks). It was toward the end of Eldarion's reign (the son of Aragorn), when he was beginning to lose his grip on Gondor to some extent in his doddering old age and the new generations that no longer remembered the great wars were beginning to take part in abominable "orc cults." Tolkien apparently found the direction his thoughts inevitably took him rather distasteful, perhaps even frightening, and the project was abandoned with only parts of the first chapter or two being written. I'm with him, there was no possibility of literary greatness in this material, although it has a bit of the barb of the Scouring of the Shire in the way that nothing lasts forever or can remain untouched by evil forever since the hearts of mortals can always be corrupted anew. Barring that it was just about the opposite of inspiring. But still interesting in some strange morbid way. I have to say I'm curious what would have come of it, but not quite enough to wish he'd written any more...


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Jul 8, 2009)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> What little Tolkien ever wrote about the fourth age as a potential LotR sequel was published in HoME IX, Sauron Defeated (unless I'm remembering wrong, and no one should trust my memory, it stinks). It was toward the end of Eldarion's reign (the son of Aragorn), when he was beginning to lose his grip on Gondor to some extent in his doddering old age and the new generations that no longer remembered the great wars were beginning to take part in abominable "orc cults." Tolkien apparently found the direction his thoughts inevitably took him rather distasteful, perhaps even frightening, and the project was abandoned with only parts of the first chapter or two being written. I'm with him, there was no possibility of literary greatness in this material, although it has a bit of the barb of the Scouring of the Shire in the way that nothing lasts forever or can remain untouched by evil forever since the hearts of mortals can always be corrupted anew. Barring that it was just about the opposite of inspiring. But still interesting in some strange morbid way. I have to say I'm curious what would have come of it, but not quite enough to wish he'd written any more...



The story is called "The New Shadow", and what little Tolkien wrote of it was published in _HoME XII, The Peoples of Middle Earth_.


----------

